# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  1 vjec .......shtatzane.

## prenceedi

Eshte vetem 1 vjec, por qarkullon me nje femije ne bark qe eshte vellai i saj
Behet fjale per nje vjecaren Kang Mengru nga Kina
Gjate shtatzanise te se emes se saj njeri embrion filloj te zhvillohej brenda tjetrit
Kjo u pa vetem disa muaj pas lindjes se vajzes 
te habitur prinderit vune re barkun qe "fryhej"dhe pas vizites te mjeku ata vune re se vajza kish ne barkun e saj vellain binjak
Se shpejti vajza do i nenshtrohet nje nderhyrje kirurgjikale per te hequr embrionin
f o t o

----------


## Erlebnisse

Sa gje e keqe. Gjynaf kalamani shkret, cfare deformimesh...

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Uuuuaaaaaaaa  gjeja me e tmerrshme qe me kan par syte ndonjeher , sa gjynaf femija shkret .....

----------


## donna76

ishallah shpeton dhe ai... ca thuhet ka ndonje shprese qe te jetojne te dy  :i ngrysur:

----------


## RINAA

O Zot i madh!

----------


## *suada*

Tmerrrrr........

----------


## Homer

Tani kush i bje me qene e ema e atij qe lind, motra apo gjyshja ? lol

----------


## PINK

u ppupuup fundi i botes. Lol

----------


## bl3nd

> Tani kush i bje me qene e ema e atij qe lind, motra apo gjyshja ? lol


Ai mban vellan e tij ne bark
Dmth nuk esht shtatzene ky.

----------


## Eve

woow ket lloj lajmi se kisha degju naj here, lun vendit!

Sa gjynah goca, ishllah s'ka pasoja pas heqjes se embrionit!

----------


## Izadora

Tmerr  !!!!!!!!

----------


## Nice_Boy

*Exploder nuk e tha kot..

Kijameti po afrohet hahahahahah..*

----------


## Homer

> Postuar më parë nga Homer
> 
> 
> Tani kush i bje me qene e ema e atij qe lind, motra apo gjyshja ? lol
> 
> 
> *Ai* mban vellan e tij ne bark
> Dmth nuk esht shtatzene *ky*.


Nuk eshte Ai/ky por Ajo/kjo lol se po na ban ngjarjen dhe ma te tmerrshem se kaq lol

----------


## Apollyon

Ja kur te dalin fetaret dhe te thone "lindi femija nga virgjeresha edhe tani do jete fundi botes"

Nejse, smund te habitem edhe sikur te jete fundi, se me kto cudira qe po shohim.. vallahi u tmerruam.

----------


## INFINITY©

Edhe pastaj?! 
Nuk eshte ndonje gje e re jo. 




> Cases of fetus in fetu sometimes attract worldwide media attention. These cases are a small minority of the known cases and rarely overlap with cases reported in the medical literature, but they are widely accessible.
> 
>     * Alamjan Nematilaev was the surviving host of a fetus in fetu. In 2003, aged 7, his school physician in Kazakhstan referred him to hospital after movements were detected in the boy's enlarged stomach. An operation intended to remove a cyst uncovered the fetus of Alamjan's identical twin brother, which had lived as parasitic growth inside the boy throughout his entire life. The fetus was comparatively highly developed, with hair, arms, fingers, nails, legs, toes, genitals, a head, and a vague approximation of a face.[5][6]
> 
>     * In June 1999, the case of Sanju Bhagat a man from Nagpur, India attracted attention for the length of time (36 years) he had carried his parasitic "twin" inside his body, and the size of the growth. As Bhagat had no placenta the growth had connected directly to his blood supply.[7]
>     * In March 2006, Doctors in Pakistan removed two fetuses from inside a two-month-old baby girl.[8]
> 
>     * In November 2006, a Chilean boy in Santiago was diagnosed with fetus in fetu shortly before birth. [9]
> 
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fetus_in_fetu

----------


## Daja-GONI

Prralla , prralla  , han qeni arra !!!

----------


## Nete

O zot sa e tmerrshme..... nuk me besohet.

----------


## Prudence

Qameti ka ardh.........................

----------


## dijetari

Mesigur ndonje sprov per njerzimin ap-o edhe per prinderit ,

----------


## fegi

ishall e ka djal...

----------

